# First came the iPhone, then the iPad... so what's next?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Funny!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This reminds me of the video posted on You Tube after the Kindle (or DX) came out.  I think it was two news media people one-upping each other with increasingly larger Kindles.

Someone posted it here; maybe I'll look for it later.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

It was after the DX was launched; here is the YouTube link:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That DX video is funny! =)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LOL Too funny.  

Yes I remember all the DX jokes out there when it 1st came out. They were funny as well.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

That Jobs guy needs to shave.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

That was super funny!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

That AotS video was great. I think it was the first time I've actually seen the DX in a video, now I want one


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

What about iGlasses? As the name suggests, you'd wear it like eye glasses, and operate it with a series of eye 'gestures'.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

tsemple said:


> What about iGlasses? As the name suggests, you'd wear it like eye glasses, and operate it with a series of eye 'gestures'.


LOL Actually there was a picture of a pair of glasses that looked like sunglasses but had ear buds , iPod controls etc built in. It was on the cover of Mac Life's January 2010 issue.Wish I could find a link to it.

It is not in the works,however, who knows what the future really holds.Cutting edge innovation is what Apple does and they do it extremely well.One need only check out their profits to see the proof of that.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sugar said:


> LOL Actually there was a picture of a pair of glasses that looked like sunglasses but had ear buds , iPod controls etc built in. It was on the cover of Mac Life's January 2010 issue.Wish I could find a link to it.
> 
> It is not in the works,however, who knows what the future really holds.Cutting edge innovation is what Apple does and they do it extremely well.One need only check out their profits to see the proof of that.


These?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> These?


Yep. 

http://www.maclife-digital.com/maclife/201001#pg1


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

iWall in 2016


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Speaking of bigger. I like Microsoft's coffee table idea for displaying pictures. I actually saw it used in a movie not long ago. I think it was "The day the earth stood still" but am not sure.

Pirate


----------

